# lift kit for plastic model kit?



## vflo85 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi guys I'm brand new to this forum. I was wondering if anybody knew how to make a lift kit from scratch? I'm wanting to get a f250 and make a lift kit for it.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

vflo85 you may want to also post this on the *Model Car Forum *too, you may get a faster response.

*Welcome to Hobby Talk!*

Carl-


----------



## vflo85 (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh OK thank you. I tried finding a model car forum but couldn't find it


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

I would suggest making it from scratch using the same methods you would employ to lift a real truck. If it has leaf springs, add lift blocks between the axle and spring mount or lift shackles between the ends of the springs and the frame. The same is true of trucks with strut suspensions. Most of those involve using spacer blocks between the strut and the upper mount to increase the ride height. Knuckles with lowered spindles can be dupicated by scratch building your own knuckles with a lower wheel attachment pin than what's provided with the stock model kit. Torsion bar suspensions are going to be more difficult since those components are not typically reproduced accurately on a model kit. For those you will need to somehow modify the angle of the molded on control arms to point them down more. If you are trying to replicate a body lift, spacers between the frame and body will accomplish a lifted look. Google search for articles showing how they lift an F250 in the real world and duplicate what you find. :wave:


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

To find the model car forum go to the bottom of this page and look at the right corner. There's a pull down box called; Forum Jump Click the arrow to scroll though all the different modeling forums and you will see the Model Cars forum two spots down from this one. A lot of us are active on multiple forums here so don't be a stranger here. You are always welcome! You can pick up ideas and tips for all types of modeling on any of these boards.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

vflo85 try this: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=312

Carl-


----------

